# Senior Golden CERF Project



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw that on fb. Very cool. And I hope people take advantage of it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Let me get this straight: they'll PAY for your CERF registration fee if your dog is over 8? That's amazing! What an awesome way to collect data on PU, since it typically doesn't show up until later in life.

They don't pay for exams, right? Just registration fees?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Let me get this straight: they'll PAY for your CERF registration fee if your dog is over 8? That's amazing! What an awesome way to collect data on PU, since it typically doesn't show up until later in life.
> 
> They don't pay for exams, right? Just registration fees?


You are right. In my case, I just had Casey's eyes done but was not going to CERF him but now I might since at 10 his eyes are great and they took a few vials of blood for DNA at the clinic as well.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bumping up. Fiona recently had her CERF exam and passed with flying colors. Ruth Marrion checked her and said if it was OFA they would be "excellent". Thanks to the Golden Retriever Foundation for the freebie  Fiona is my first adopted/rescue Golden registered with the AKC and has that "fancy" name .


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What does this exam involve? (I mean for the dog). Does a regular vet do it, or do you need to go to a specialist?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is an dilated pupil exam. It is done in a darkened room after the eyes have been dilated, and is pretty quick. The eyes stay dilated for hours though so you need to plan accordingly.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A regular vet or opthamalogist?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A CERF is perform by a board certified Veterinary Ophthalmologist (A.C.V.O.)

One drop is put in each eye to dilate, 20 minutes later the dog is ready to be seen. It is a quick exam performed in a dark room as mentioned. The dog should be kept away from bright light till the drops wear off, about 6-8 hrs.


----------

